# The Answer - new orange mega



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Just got mine the other day and absolutely love it. Perfect combination of volume and pitch, easy to blow and to deliver sharply and crisply.

Hats off to the idea man or woman behind this one -

Travis


----------



## dirtyrice (Oct 27, 2007)

Forgive me for not keeping up with this topic, but is the orange Mega supposed to have sound qualities superior to that of the black Mega? If so, I'm assuming the composition of the orange dyed plastic is drastically different than that of the black plastic?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Pealess..........


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

Used mine today for the first time. Transition from a plain old orange whistle.

Worked fine - no transition issues. Can't say it's better yet, cause my dog doesn't have enough range to matter me thinks.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Is it any louder to the handler?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Is it any louder to the handler?


No,,,, The pitch is the ticket....

Angie


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Thomas D said:


> Is it any louder to the handler?


I think it's less. HPW


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Hate it used it a week and threw it away went back to the original and the green monster.

I have gunned at 3 trials in the last 3 weeks and pretty much 90% of the dogs in windy conditions or running water could not hear it. or they were all giving whistle refusals.
the only good thing about it is the color.


Chris


----------



## dirtyrice (Oct 27, 2007)

Is this whistle supposed to easier for a dog to hear in running water or wind than the green monster? I have a dog with hearing issues and am probably switching form my Fox40. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

My experience has been quite different from Chris'.

However, if I were running AA events exclusively, I'd likely be using the raingauge and not the orange answer...maybe???? I hope one day to be able to make this decision!

Chris


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

Raingauge?

My husband has deminished lung capacity and it is difficult for him to blow the whistle to it's fullest. 

I've bought him various mega's with peas and pealess. Roy Gonda Specials with peas and pealess. Any suggestions ?

Georgia


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Three questions all related to sound and distance.

What is the difference between the Black and Orange Mega?

What is the difference between the Clear and the Orange whistle?

What is the difference between the Pea and the Pealess?


or is this just a Ford and Chevrolet thing that comes down to personal prefernece?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

DKR said:


> Three questions all related to sound and distance.
> 
> What is the difference between the Black and Orange Mega?
> 
> ...


Pitch and tone. We can't necessarily recognize it but the dogs do. Whistles with a pea are very inconsistent You have to buy 50 to find one good, clear, sharp one. After a lot of use the pea will start to stick. Especially in colder temps.

Angie


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The green monster looks like a raingauge to me!

I have been impressed with "the answer" and am quite happy with the results currently. 

But if I get running bigger and badder, I would consider the monster.

The answer is fairly light blowing, to steal a duck calling term. And it is easy on my ears. 

I blew a fox 40 years ago and tried it once while wearing a hooded jacket. After that, I dropped the fox!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Ordered mine today from DA...along with a handlers jacket that are now in!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I really like the answer and have had good success with it. I like the fact that I can conistent tones with it without having to but 10 to get 1 good one...like the regular mega. The last time I noticed there are several BIG FT pros still using the reg. mega or orange mega (Rorem, Ledford, Attar, Eckett/George).


----------

